# Demonoid & Karagarga



## JON E. B. GOOD (6 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens  de découvrir deux communautés (Demonoïd et Karagarga) pour le partage en p2p (particulièrement, partage de films expérimentaux, raretés et autres introuvables) mais je constate qu'il faut une *invitation* pour pouvoir se logger...

je ne comprends pas bien le système?

quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer comment obtenir ces invitations?

merci


----------



## Namida (6 Août 2007)

Il est question de _trackers_ semi-priv&#233;s ou compl&#232;tement ferm&#233;s au public.
Ce filtrage permet de conserver une certaine qualit&#233; dans les fichiers en eux-m&#234;me comme dans leur partage.

Comment obtenir une invitation ? Par le biais d'une personne ayant d&#233;j&#224; acc&#232;s &#224; ces portails.

N&#233;anmoins, la l&#233;galit&#233; n'&#233;tant pas le ma&#238;tre mot chez Demonoid et Karagarga, je doute que le sujet soit le bienvenu sur MacGeneration.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (6 Août 2007)

merci de ta r&#233;ponse... je pensais ces sites s'&#233;taient organis&#233;s en &#233;changes l&#233;gaux comme le portail Ubu Web qui obtient les autorisations des distributeurs de vid&#233;o et de cin&#233;ma d'avant-garde afin de mettre les films &#224; disposition sur la toile via leur portail.

Soit... tant pis! 

fermons ce sujet alors, et je m'excuse aupr&#232;s des modo... je vais aller voir ailleurs


----------

